# Anybody sell on Wigix



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Found this site today. No listing fees and the buyer pays 1.50 per sale. Good Bad Ugly ??  They have a way to homestead on the site ??

Thanks



http://www.wigix.com/index.php/wigix


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like an interesting site.....Thanks for letting us know of someplace new.

PQ


----------

